# 750-880 I/O LED Rot



## Vittel01 (12 März 2015)

Hallo,
Ich seit einer woche das Starterset  750-880 bin also noch ein Blutiger Anfänger,

Ich habe noch zwei Zusätzliche karten bekommen: 750-504 und 750-402. Wenn ich nun diese hinzustecke Blinkt die I/O LED Rot in den Harware settings sind die karten eingestellt.
Wenn ich die zwei karten 750-504 und 750-402 Alleien Betreibe Leuchtet sie Grün.
 Liegt das Daran das die zwei nuen karten keine Kontakt für die Erde haben ?


Meine Aufstellung ist:
750-880 
750-400
750-501
750-504
750-402 
750-600 



Mit Freundlichen Grüßen
Vittel


----------



## dast (12 März 2015)

Versuch doch mal mittels Browser auf das Web-Interface des Controllers zuzugreifen.
Dort findest du einen genauen Fehlercode plus Grund!
Vermutlich eine falsche Hardwarekonfiguration ...


----------



## lord2k3 (12 März 2015)

Du könntest auch die Hardware Konfiguration in codesys einlesen (mit der Lupe) lassen.
Ich tippe ebenfalls auf falsche Konfiguration.


----------



## Vittel01 (12 März 2015)

Also ich habe Die Hardware Konfiguraton jetzt mit der Lupe eingelesen und wieder überschreiben. Die I/O Led Blinkt immer noch Rot.
Der WBM gibt mir Folgenden Fehler:

State Modbus Watchdog:  Disabled Error code:   10 Error argument:   5 Error description:  missmatch in CoDeSys io configuration


----------



## lord2k3 (12 März 2015)

Das sagt aber aus, dass deine config nicht passt.
Nachedem du mit der lupe eingelesen hast bitte nicht überschreiben


----------



## Vittel01 (12 März 2015)

Also ich habe jetzt mal ein neues Projekt gemacht und die Hardware mit der Lupe eingelesen. Aber was muss ich dan umstellen ?
Ich habe noch eine andere Fehlermeldung gehabt.

State Modbus Watchdog:  Disabled Error code:   6 Error argument:   9 Error description:  invalid terminal mapping description file (ea-config.xml)


----------



## gravieren (12 März 2015)

Hi

Mal den Button "create-ea-config.xml"   drücken.

Anschliessend mal die Wago neu starten.


----------



## Vittel01 (12 März 2015)

Also die option Creat a new config  gab es bei mir nicht. Ih habe jetzt mal den Controler mit geöfnetem WEB resettet und nun Funktionirt es.


----------



## lord2k3 (12 März 2015)

Ein boot tut gut


----------



## Vittel01 (12 März 2015)

Ja aber das habe ich minimum 10 mal gemacht


----------



## .:WAGO::014797:. (13 März 2015)

Hallo Vittel,

wenn z.B. zusammen mit einem Bootprojekt bereits einmal eine xml-Datei mit der Steuerungskonfigurtion in den Kontroller geladen wurde und dann anschließend weitere IO-Klemmen hizugefügt wurden bzw. der Aufbau der Hardware geändert wurde, kommt es danach beim Wiedereinschalten zu einer Fehlermeldung. Der Kontroller hat erkannt, dass gespeicherte und tatsächliche Steuerungskonfiguration nicht zueinander passen.

Mit Hilfe von WAGO Ethernetsettings kannst Du das Dateisystem zurück setzen und damit die besagte xml-Datei löschen. Danach wird die Firmware des Kontrollers neu gestartet und der Fehler sollte nicht mehr auftreten.


----------

